# Problems with 2 way solenoid



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I have two 2 way solenoids that are having issues. When I put 12 volts to them with no air they click and sound like they are opening. When I hook up the air and then put 12 volts, nothing happens. Are they shot?


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

5 port? And do you have them hooked up to cylinders and at what psi if so?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

2 port. It's for an ankle tickler. I had it about 80psi. I did hook up the air to my coffin jumper (5 port) and it worked fine.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Are the coils 12 vdc? What brand valve is it? Also if it has a spool in it the spool could be hanging up.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

make sure they're not pilot-assist valves. Those require a certain PSI to even begin to move...mostly greater than 50 PSI.


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

Try a 12v power supply with more amps then the one you're currently using. Ive run into the same problem a while back and that worked for me.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have had a valve once that got teflon tape caught inside and wouldn't allow it to work. I also had a valve that wouldn't work over 40 psi.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Make sure the air supply is connected to correct port. Some valves do require a higher amperage to activate. I've had this problem.


----------

